# 1983 Grady _White 24T



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

finally getting on with the stern mods .....


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Is that a factory grady bracket?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Momma's Worry said:


> finally getting on with the stern mods .....


I walled up transom (20" twins) and fab-ed this motor bracket / 50gallon fuel tank back in May(start) 28-2002 through 7-1-2002(finish) from scratch ...weighs 220 lbs.....just removed to add 3'6" to hull...I will add photos as we move along with this mod..


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Last summer, when we were getting the G2 I considered removing the bracket to have it powder coated but worried about not getting back on/sealed properly. Had it painted instead which took them three rounds to get it done without bubbles popping up after it dried. Then a couple months later another bubble pops up....argh. Shoulda done the powder coat.

Keep us posted on the progress..........


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-14-16*

moving along ..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-15-16*



momma's worry said:


> moving along ..


...36 grit finish exposing clean glass fibers....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-18-16*

6-18-16...more progress

5' long ..1" sq aluminum .. 1/16 wall ..screwed to hull to bring the lines back straight for 3' 6" additional hull length ..chine up 15"...hull bottom tubes will be double spaced..to support the fiberglass layup...used 50 tubes with 30 more on the way to finish this part ....making a mold in place if you will...yes the Grunt-ster was hogging the blower as it was 97 degrees in the shop! LOL


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-23-16*

finished framing...all upside down work of coarse


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Are you shooting for a euro transom/whaler drive look ?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*More progress*

the rear span-wise panel was a real PITA...as it had to be flat/rigid....
screwed to rear of the hull the gap all around was Bondo filled(floated)...then removed ,deburred,and re positioned 3' 6" aft(inside dimension) and fixed in position,doing that today....mold will then be finished and the actual construction of the new bracket will commence..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*More progress*

rear panel fixed in position ....first glass layup begins with tapes of 1808 and 
24oz stichmat..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*July 13-16*

1st complete lamination ....three more to go.....doing fiberglass work in these 
100 degree heat index days is tough going .....


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

How are you setting up the draining? Or will it be possible to drain?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-17-16*

more progress...doing lamination #6 of 1808(45 degree bias) glass on sidewall...one or two more ,looking for a wall thickness of 3/16th ".....bottom is currently 5 layers and 1/8th" thick...all corners have 5 alternating layers of 24oz stichmat tapes 10" wide......


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Stupid question......
Are you extending the complete length of the boat by starting at the bottom and working your way up and then add the outboard bracket? Or building a fiberglass outboard bracket? Cool project for sure.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

yellowskeeter said:


> Stupid question......
> Are you extending the complete length of the boat by starting at the bottom and working your way up and then add the outboard bracket? Or building a fiberglass outboard bracket? Cool project for sure.


plan is..........
basically extending the hull 3' 6", it will be mechanically through bolted just like the bracket I removed which was held on by 10ct 1/2" SS studs... the secondary transom bond face would never hold but will keep any water ever seeping in ....I like to think of this as an engine bracket with removable lid... a built-in 30 gallon aux fuel cell(200 boat total) ....take the generator off the roof and put it inside(lower CG) along with one large outboard oil tank,plus crank batteries.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-24-16*

more progress ...
closed in the center section access gap and installed the last layer (#7) on the transom face,1/4" wall thickness.....next is the transom build....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*more ...*

the transom build up begins ..face panel 15x86" 1/2" honey-comb core 3 lamination(1/8") each side floated in to fill the gap with Q-cell/resin mix for a flat smooth surface....pre-drill all motor attach points 20" shaft on 60" centers,25" on 38" centers ,or 30" shaft on center......then build the main load carrying full span box spar ..3/8" wall filled with Q-cell/resin and some 1" x 60" aluminum tubes floated in as a filler....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-12-16*

box spar ...


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

You have a gift. What you really need to do is build an entire boat...fiberglass over wood, the way you want. Bet you could do it. Enjoy this like I enjoyed watching Sylvan's build.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

That is cool some of you guys have some real skill I wish I possessed. If did I would build a boat or find a real old one and redo like some of them I seen on here. I just have to buy boats and never totally sastfied.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-14-16*

box spar/aluminum strip cap... transom did not look thick enough so I modified a channel with five 1/2" thick webs with spaces filled with Q-cell for a solid plank and for an additional 2" thickness ...total now is 3 1/2"....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-20-16....transom board build*

2" x 13" x 84"...solid Q-Cell resin filler...took a week to fab this part


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-21-16*

top skin 1808....now ready to install


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-22-16*

transom board installed.....solid!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

What is the completion ETA ?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

yellowskeeter said:


> What is the completion ETA ?


September I hope !...I work on it seven days a week,part time,since June 1st..other things have to be gone through also like the fuel system and steering...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice, keep the pics coming.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-25-16*

side wall cores go on after surface leveling....two 1/2" laminates


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-28-16*

second side core(1/2" honey-comb,14X32") fair-ed and three 1808 laminates(15X55" tapes)...1 1/2" total thickness


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-28-16/8-30-16*

bottom cores going in ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-2-16*

motor extension bottom skins going on ......outside bottom mold tubes removed....let the sanding/fairing begin!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-3-16*

transom/motor extension attach board going on to mechanically fasten it all together and spread out the load/stresses.... using the same hard point locations as the previous bracket but with 4 more additional 1/2" stainless steel studs....one inch Nida-core blocks square the board with the face due to uneven thickness corner to corner vs center(3/4") ....gap will be back filled(floated) with Q-cell/resin mix...total attach wall thickness will then be 2 1/4"


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-7-16*

corners filled with Q-cell/resin and taped over ......cores on sides milled out 
3/4" deep and filled.....next is to fab the deck with access hatch opening(30"X 72")...


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-9-16*

starting to fab the extension's deck (lid) with large removable access hatch....


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

The pics are great and it looks like you have a lot of skill, 

but I don't understand what you are doing. Is this just a really big bracket? 

Not a slam in anyway, just don't understand.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

rringstaff said:


> The pics are great and it looks like you have a lot of skill,
> 
> Is this just a really big bracket?
> 
> ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-10-16*

port side mold tubes come off...some fill goes on ....cores on deck....
check clearance with power tilt assembly in place ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-12-16*

starboard side mold tubes come off after back fill(due to warp)...more cores on deck build....transom mold board is wedged off,removed ...check deck for overall fit (temporary).....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-15-16*

tweaking the deck and access opening......back filling the "clamp board" that will hold the extension to the hull......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-17-16*

clamp board back filled .....building up the deck


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-18-16*

I did not get much done Sunday due to the excessive heat, a record I found out today....quit at 3pm and came back at 6pm but it was still to much and gave up at 6:30 for a cooler place to be...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-22-16*

the bracket is now permanently bonded /mechanically attached to the Grady hull and as far as I am taking it for now except for prime / paint the outside 
and bottom ....the deck and removable hatch are now receiving all the attention...all exposed Nida-Core edges will be routed down 3/4" and Q-cell resin mix filled ....


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-25-16*

working the motor extension bracket deck for the removable hatch opening.....64" x 26 1/2"....routed Nida-Core 3/4" deep and filled with Q-Cell all around....lot of surface resin wet coats on top ....needed to fill out the defects...top coat with wax solution and sand to a 40 grit finish for now....
2" radius in corners...3/8" corner round top edge....now on to fab the hatch


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-27-16*

starting the removable hatch build up....3 layers 1808 bi-axel glass


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-28-16*

1" sq aluminum tube stiffeners plus 2" thick Nida-Core ...now for the top skins


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-30-16*

Q-cell filler going in ......this heavy 3/8" piece of waxed glass with some extra weights really helps with keeping the filler flat and smooth....minimal sanding required ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-2-16*

Q-cell filling complete, now for the top skins...then resin fill coats and sand 40 grit removing all surface defects...this is the last of the parts fabrication on this project for now ...
next is to install motor extension's deck


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-3-16*

hatch removed from deck.....took some effort but I got it out...now to trim and sand ....it is a little heavier than I wanted but very rigid...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-8-16*

trimmed and sanded ....hatch has a perfect fit in the hole after belt sanding,less than 1/8" clearance front back side to side....checking overall fit ..
32 1/4" flat head 316 stainless screws with dimpled 316ss fender washers(flush ) will hold the hatch to deck....3M 5200 sealant will form the water proof gasket under the hatch flange,then the deck will be ready to be permanently installed ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-16-16*

a retrograde movement ...transom face warped just like the sides did so repair the mold board and re-install...fill the 1/4" gap with Q-cell/resin ....the fender washers arrived and I dimpled them for a flush mount with flat head screws ...now for the 3M-5200 gasket then the deck ready to be permanently installed on the motor extension...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-23-16*

more filling and sanding....3M-5200 sealant has been applied to the removable hatch flange to form the water tight gasket ...hope it separates on Monday after a 36 hour cure ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-24-16*

more resin fill and sand.........lot of work but transom face is flat and defect free with a 40 grit finish .....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-24-16*

with a little persuasion the two parts separated...and the gasket was just what I had hoped for......now to permanently install the deck


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-25-16*

main load spar installed ..adds about 50 lbs...yes it is overkill but it must go in before the deck is installed ....transom strength/rigidity will not be an issue
even with three 250's..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-26-16*

engine bracket, with twin Yam 4stks, failed at the weakest point after bottom strike.... tearing out most of the transom ....this will not happen with our Grady-White ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-27-16*

deck is now bonded in place ...


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've enjoyed watching the progress of your Armstrong bracket on steroids .


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-30-16*

filling/fairing deck to hull joint...sanding motor extension bottom (40 grit X 28sq') after 6 laminates of lightly thickened resin applications and one surfacing resin coat with wax solution.... on my back on a creeper with a 6" orbital air vac sander


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-1-16*

more fairing at the motor extension deck / hull joint...using aluminum extrusions as forms for the micro/resin mix..easy way to get straight accurate lines..when finished there will be a 2" x 2" 
step encapsulating the extension's fasteners.......as of now 3/4 of the motor extension's bottom (28 sq') has been sanded from a very rough rolled on surface to a smooth looking 40 grit finish....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-4-16*

ready for sanding/surfacing primer ....routed radius on all edges


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-7-16*

I looked around for a paint tech...none to be found so it look's like I get to do that part also ...LOL..the paint finishing is actually the more enjoyable part of the whole project for me ..bottom sanded six coats resin rolled on then sanded to 40grit...two more rolled coats resin sanded to 1oo grit ,far as that goes!...sides and transom are 100 grit also ...now for the 2K Urethane easy-sand primer build on the sides and transom only...1 quart sprayed ...6 applications so far ...bottom will get Transtar 2K Epoxy primer sealer(non-sanding,Gray) ....there will be no class "A" finish here


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-9-16*

more Transtar 2K E-Z sand primer.....2nd quart going fast ....1qt primer,1gal reducer,1pt activator $90....goal is flawless 220grit finish ...then the extension will be top coat ready


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking mighty fine David. Will you be spraying gelcoat after all the primer/paint?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Hooked said:


> Looking mighty fine David. Will you be spraying gelcoat after all the primer/paint?


Why Thank you so much Good Sir for approving of my work .....top coat over the 220 grit sanded blemish free surfacer will be Nason Automotive urethane Ful-Base color with three full wet coats clear Urethane on top.....which can then be sanded 1200/1500 grit and compound/polish to any desired level...which of coarse I will not do on the side of an 8K lb boat but did do on a 1978 Bellanca Viking which took 3 months 10hrs a day 7 days a week to accomplish

I do not do Gel-Coat


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking great, love your old Grady. Keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-13-16*

no new photos to post as it still looks the same a few feet back just a lot more surfacer sprayed on and a lot more hand sanding.....3Qt used working on #4......going for 240 grit defect free "color ready" surface.....that is a lot of square feet....thinking of rolling on a color matched Urethane truck bed liner coating on the removable hatch since it will be used to walk on (semi-non-skid)...that is what I used on the hulls interior floors years ago ...they need to be re-coated anyway and it has worked out well over the years.....draw back is this stuff is real pricy as in twice what paint costs but what else is there?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Refinishing materials cost ......*



Momma's Worry said:


> no new photos to post as it still looks the same a few feet back just a lot more surfacer sprayed on and a lot more hand sanding.....3Qt used working on #4......going for 240 grit defect free "color ready" surface.....that is a lot of square feet....thinking of rolling on a color matched Urethane truck bed liner coating on the removable hatch since it will be used to walk on (semi-non-skid)...that is what I used on the hulls interior floors years ago ...they need to be re-coated anyway and it has worked out well over the years.....draw back is this stuff is real pricy as in twice what paint costs but what else is there?


$300 a gal for color matched bedliner ??? no way...
these paint prices, at the rate I am going through them, from O-Reilly forced me to look elsewhere...found these Urethane's at half their price with free ship on E-Bay ..$75 for the primer/activator and $75 for three gall reducer...the is outstanding..now on with the paint job which the prep is taking a lot of time...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-29-16*

this paint job is tedious and time consuming but I am getting good results....will probably touch-up the sides as well, all the way to the bow....lots of battle scars from the 250 missions since I last re-finished it 15 years ago,which held up very well ...numerous coats of color cut 100% with reducer ....light sand and scotch bright ....when all is right then the clear goes on......


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Just curious. Are you going to have to modify your trailer? Looks REALLY good. Wish I had those skills.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*trailer*



TOM WEBER said:


> Just curious. Are you going to have to modify your trailer? Looks REALLY good. Wish I had those skills.


we will move the boat forward on the trailer some to get the balance right....the trailer (and tires) is right at max weight(was 9000lbs total) and has held up well since new (2004) with 30K miles on it to date ....it will soldier on as a beefier 26' triple axle at $12K plus in not in the cards,newer motors are....for us the avg trip one way is 60mls..Freeport,Tx run is 100mls..never exceed 60mph towing..after I finish with the boat 
I am going to cast a fiberglass form off the bow area and attach it to the trailer for a "glove fit" and remove the never used mast and winch assembly..


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Makes sense. Guess you can tow it light and fuel up when you get there, or near where you will fish.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

TOM WEBER said:


> Makes sense. Guess you can tow it light and fuel up when you get there, or near where you will fish.


we have everything needed at our shop so when we leave the gate the boat is mission ready...no need to stop till we hit the ramp...boat was grossing up to 8K lbs with 1020lbs fuel,500lbs ice,trailer 1660lbs....right at 10K lbs total
tow truck is a 2008 Chevy 1500 Z-71 5.3L 4x4 4 door...9mpg @ 55mph..
all fuel is vacuumed out later during the cleanup after the trip so the fiberglass tanks are always empty and De-fumed even though they are vinyl-ester resin lined.....


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW...very nice! Really admire your set up.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-3-16*

the high built sanding primer application is now over ...10 qts used ..to much labor for sure...I am now applying Urethane color ...three wet coats then scotch bright dull the finish with the orbital air sander the next day...then three more till the base body filler/gray primer is covered ....when all is right the clear will go on the same way...I have to do this this way due to shop conditions...high ventilator air flow with dust and bugs...I prefer cold and rainy days,no dust,no bugs....note the heater in use yesterday.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-4-16*

speaking of paint ...total spent to date is $1385....boat motor extension upgrade and two outboard motor mid/lower sections ( total break down,blast/refinish)....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I admire your skills. 

Very nice!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-9-16*

three sprays with sanding 240/scotch bright between sprays....three wet coats per spray so now the upper half of stern is finished painting and looks good..the weather here has been a major issue doing all this along with enough lighting to be able to see the wet coats ....whites are more difficult for me to see...went the Harbor Freight and picked up some vertically adjustable dual shop lights to add to what I had ....what a difference!..now to finish the lower face and flanks....then the port/starboard sides to bow scratch repair/touch-up,the easy part!....man hours to date 
I am calling about 850.....190 days part time ...I did not log the exact amount and do not really care...just get it done and ready by February


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-11-16*

yesterday I got good results in spite of the cold weather.....today I will be repairing(Bondo) all those groves/gouges "battle scars" and respraying the sides to nose with clear to bring the gloss back after sanding the previous clear-coat with 240grit,which was still in good shape after 15 years ..I do plan on compound/buffing a few select spots to a mirror finish but most will just be a spray,to many square feet!..and those cheap Harbor Freight shop lights are outstanding ......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-13-16*

repairing nose damage from the trailer mast bow stop.....which has been removed perminately for something better and lower down...so as not to interfere with the anchor pulpit when launching...then on with the 
painting process....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-17-16*

all hull rub rail to chine defects have been repaired and color sprayed as of yesterday(spot repaired)...but no painting today ...everything in the shop is dripping wet from the off the scale humidity pending cold-front arrival ...so I wet sanded both sides front to rear twice with soapy water and 220grit ....ready hopefully for the final clear-coat spray when the weather allows....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-19-16*

got a weather window on Sunday after the front blasted through Saturday night and dried out the shop,kinda,so I got busy with the hull's port/starboard transom to bow, rub rail to chine spray....not ideal conditions at 45 degrees!..but no bugs/dust/excess moister ..started at 11am and finished at 3:50pm...arms aching 
24 oz clear,24 oz reducer,6oz activator mix used....3 full wet coats....got er done....Monday's inspection showed some small runs to fix and with a light buff out she will look just fine again ....the photo's taken in the shop do not 
show how nice it really looks ....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Lot of work - impressive! Curious how the ride will be affected with the change in the center of gravity shifting coupled with the length and added buoyancy, etc.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-23-16*

starting bow area hull damage repair ...while boat is lifted slightly off (and moved 12" forward) the trailer with A-frame hoist attached to the bow lifting hard point and (4 points) screw jacks under the chines..one trailer cross frame and nose bunks(2"x6"x60",wood) removed for mods...good condition wood bunks are getting re-inforced with 1/4" wall 1708 bias fiberglass fully encapsulating wrap(enclosed channel design)....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

drain plug fitting will be flush mounted this time and the obsolete forward Airmar transducer is getting removed ,hole filled in ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-24-16*

so while I am changing a few things on the boat and repairing the well used beat-up bow area..and the hull is already off the trailer..how about starting trailer mods to make launch and recovery a no-brainer regardless of wind or current or boat launch steepness....something that has been annoying me for years.....getting the boat straight on the trailer on the first recovery attempt after a long tiring trip ...those nose bunks do not do the job very well far as I am concerned...first the wood bunks(2x6x60") are getting encapsulated in 1/4" wall 1708 fiberglass(6 laminates)...then a better way of attaching them to the cross frame aluminum angle supports than with 3/8" lag screws into wood,which does not work with this much weight/stress on them,they never stay tight....and wood makes a very good "core" material for this very high compression load application...they are now good to go for years to come...


----------



## SuperDave20 (Jun 26, 2013)

Why not make them out of Coosa blue water 26 and toss a few layers of glass around them? 

Are you going to drill the holes in bunks oversized and back full with resin to ensure no water can enter? 

Badass project either way! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

SuperDave20 said:


> Why not make them out of Coosa blue water 26 and toss a few layers of glass around them?
> Are you going to drill the holes in bunks oversized and back full with resin to ensure no water can enter?
> Badass project either way! Looks fantastic!


...

the existing wood bunks are still very solid even after 13 years use vs the cost/hassle of re-placing them with Coosa for this small ap ...now they are fully encapsulated and will allow the fiberglass to take the strain...new mount holes will be drilled over size,resin filled,re-drilled all the way through and thread tapped for 1/2"-13 ss bolts....the bunks will then support the hull on something new I am going to try...stand by..
and thank you so much for compliment


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-27-16*

body filler applied to damaged area..this bow area will also need some added glass tapes over the filler to protect it..and the glass will need to be fared in so it will not show..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-28-16*

glass tape (6"x60",1 1/2 oz csm)over body filler repair ...now glass to be fared in with resin....6 cover up coats(must solidify between coats),last has surfacing wax....then sand 40,100,240grit....till defect free and smoothly blends in....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-30-16*

all bow area defects repaired / fared.....now for the gray high build urethane sanding primer ...bow eye back to the main bunks...


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-3-2017*

while awaiting arrival of more sanding primer from E-Bay for the hull bottom, I decided to do what I said I would not do .....the port side clear coat now is sporting a class "A" finish.....14hrs worth of labor to orbital sand 600 grit,1000 grit,then 3 apps coarse compound with a foam pad and variable speed polisher...no scratches now except for swirl marks....it's highly reflective and I do not think it needs to be hit with any further abrasive polish ...may be I can find some volunteers(?)...not likely! LOL


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-5-17*

class A finished clear coat...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-6-2017*

1 more quart activator,one more gallon high build gray urethane primer arrived yesterday...port side clear coat buff is done,starboard side is on hold, so it's back to priming the hull bottom after sanding first application which was very rough and was not fun to do at all ..bow eye to main bunks only.....total of three sprayed coats sanded 240 grit should get it good enough for what i want to do next.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-10-17*

due to the very cold air temps recently I did not want to run the exhaust fans in the shop to spray primer on the hull bottom ....so instead of doing that I got started sanding and buffing the starboard side to a class "A" finish ...got that done so it's now warmed enough to get going on the hull bottom again.....the weather has been an issue slowing or outright stopping it several times during this project...


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

*Amazing*

You are a character for sure my friend. I wish i had the ability to do what you do just to restore my 82 grady seafarer. looks good sir.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-14-17*

Hull bottom primer is on hold(bow) while I sand and buff the transom to finish out the entire hull...the load bearing transom face clear coat did not cure properly for some reason and I could not buff out the 1200grit scratches(to soft?)..5 hours labor out the window....so ..sand 600 grit dull and re-shoot one ap color followed by two aps clear(no reducer) and last ap clear cut 100 percent with slow reducer....heat lamps applied over night 
then I tested it Sat morning ....now it's right!...on with the 3M 30768 Hookit Purple 6" 1200 grit dust free finishing film for orange peel removal(dry)
prior to compound foam pad buffing to a class "A" finish....then on to the two upper transom faces....I want to see those two gleaming re-finished motors reflecting back there...(could be three,I need to find a 30" Etec 250/300 chassis with a blown power-head)..took most of Sat off to take my son to the Houston Boat show (what to get more ideas?LOL).....tomorrow is a holiday for Liberty County so I will be on this all day ....hope to have something to show for it...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-16-17*

I made good progress yesterday ....all transom faces now have a class "A" highly reflective finish and this morning I had more trouble than normal getting out of bed at 6am....a little time was left in the day so I sanded and buffed the port outside arch face also which was originally just a very smooth spray finish...I built the arch from 2" Nida-Core and added it back in 2002 ...the Genie scissor lift is a much needed tool for doing all this and anything else on the roof as well,very happy that I have it...now for the other side and then back on the hull bottom (bow)...I can see where this buffing thing can get to be a distraction from the real work.....the much needed trailer to hull mods...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-17-17*

good reflective results after 1200 grit(dull orange peel removal) sanding and buff with no added painting..wish I had some 1000grit to speed things along....
now for the starboard side..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-22-17*

all defects on the hull bottom from the bow eye to the main support bunks and up to the chine line has been repaired/fared with body filler and high build sanding primer(1/3 gal)....one more pass with 240grit....if all looks right then the mold release/wax goes on .....then several layers of polyester resin only...then chopped strand mat laminates will go on to build up to 1/4" thickness...this will then be firmly attached to the trailer frame at several points forming a "shoe" or "glove" and a low down bow stop....no more issues loading or unloading as the hull will have nowhere else to go except straight on....after that the main trailer support bunks will get modified ....


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-23-17*

after the full 240grit treatment I did not like what I saw so on went primer coat number 4 then number 5 with some clear mixed in and a little Porcelain White as well for a little tint....this afternoon it will get a light sand and a final 
top coat of clear...no sanding....a shiny primer look ....on that will go the mold release sealer,shield and then carnuba wax...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-24-17*

now it's right with coating number 5(clear)..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-26-17*

fabrication of the trailer "shoe" is in progress....this is a mod of the bow support trailer bunks....at times and under certain conditions the keel was able to get on top of or outboard of one of the standard trailer bow bunks and make loading a real challenge.....this mod should stop that from ever happening again...this mod will also act as a bow stop.... the old mast and winch(which was actually used only once last 14 years)can be eliminated...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-29-17*

made good progress Sat and Sun (14hrs) ....4 laminates 6" wd tapes of 11/2oz chopped strand mat ,slight overlap,applied transversely...4 laminates of 6" wd tapes of 2415 stichmat on 24" centers act as the load bearing supports for the csm....applying wet fiberglass tapes upside down is a real challenge!....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-1-17*

forward bow support glass encapsulated bunks have been re-fitted to the trailer frame..aligned parallel,angled,spaced equally off center (for a best fit with the shoe)....the right way this time around using 3/8" nc x1-1/2" SS bolts(8 per bunk) into drilled/tapped fiberglass and "potted" resin..this took some time to do ...the gap space(void) between the bunk and "shoe" will be filled with micro/resin mix to fully spread out and evenly support the hulls weight with no concentrated high pressure points like when it was against just the original bunks...normally bending them some to conform....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-4-17*

void between bunks and shoe have been filled ....now fab-ing the bow stop 
support ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-6-17*

The trailer "shoe" bow stop support ...I could visualize the part it but fab-ing it took a while to come up with something..also using something I rarely use...blocks of wood ..when bolted in position it will get the "floated in" treatment with micro/resin mix....all voids/spaces filled...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-7-17*

I trawled thickened resin into the small gap between the shoe and support block...when that hardened I injected micro/resin mix(3qt ,50/50 ratio) into the void with a small pressure pot....nice and solid now...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-9-17*

trailer shoe support number two is under construction....looking to finish it today.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-12-17*

trailer shoe support #2 is finished ...now for the port side main support bunk re-work.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-14-17*

change of plans ..old 3x12x9'wood bunk will not be used ..new wood will..one 2x12 and two 2x10's all 10'lg are being fitted in place ..shimmed up from the trailer frame for a 1/2" clearance from the hull bottom on each board...drilled an bolted together to hold these dimensions...then removed for filling and a fiberglass cap.....hull bottom directly above the bunk will receive mold release and an un-buffed wax coating...then 4 layers of 1-1/2 oz chopper strand mat tapes...bunk will then be re-fitted and bolted in position...after closing the edges between bunk and hull with thickened resin....the rest of the void will be filled (floated) with Q-cell and resin mix just like all the other supports were done ...this will spread the load evenly and give an exact hull to trailer fit.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-18-17*

Port side trailer main support bunk...crown is filled and capped 3 layers 1 1/2ox csm.....one layer over the entire bunk except for the bottom which I am leaving open...all layers overlap over the end faces....2 laminates of 2415 stich mat belts,6x26",will be placed where the bunk through bolts to the trailer frame supports...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-22-17*

4 layers of 1 1/2oz csm have been applied to the hull bottom directly above where the main trailer support bunk will mate....bunk is ready to bolt in place and then fill the space between the two...max support and an exact hull to trailer fit......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-23-17*

Port bunk ready to install...I did put a coat of resin/wax solution on the exposed wood on the bottom to give it some protection..starting build on the starboard side bunk which will be a mirror image....first step is use a lot of decking screws to hold the planks together after clamping to the aluminum faced work table to hold them straight and flat...which no 2x10x10' are...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-14-17*

port side bunk is now bolted into position...the gap between the bunk and chopped strand mat on the hull bottom is ready to be injected with resin/Q-cell mix ....mating the two and forming a very solid and exact fit...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-27-17*

with all bolts removed and a few plastic hammer blows the bunk assembly fell off the hull bottom just as I had hoped it would .....back on the fab table for a trim and a little more edge filling ...then back on the trailer frame ....on to the other side to do the same .....hull fully supported and an exact fit...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-1-17*

port bunk finished and in stalled .........


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

What's an amazing job going!!!!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-13-17*

inverted starboard bunk getting a final trim and filling ...plus a final coat of resin with wax solution overall....ready to be bolted to the trailer frame..


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

when done you can you that trailer as a tornado shelter. Awesome work!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-14-17*

starboard bunk is now installed....and the hull is off the jacks and fully supported by the trailer once again ....all this was a lot of work but the hull now sits squarely and precisely which it never did since new (2003)....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-15-17*

with jacks between hull and trailer....good strain on the bow lift and some well placed plastic wedges...snap,crackle,pop the hull and trailer "shoe" separated just as I had hoped it would....this part is always a little stressful LOL but it came out just fine...all edges were trimmed/sanded..then the trailer was wheeled back under the hull for a precise fit...I do not see any issues getting the hull back on the trailer straight under any conditions ever again ....


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

freaking amazing job man, looking great,

i also look forward to finding the dog in the photos too!

thanks for posting


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-18-17*

a lot more glass tapes went on the bow stop in various places...can't really tell in the photos...and I think that it is enough for now ...we will see after it gets stressed a few times...now I am making a trailer tongue deck,cat walk, which will have a tool box mounted to hold the things for changing a tire on the side of the road along with a spare tire carrier on the main I-beam...may be two? LOL..tired having to put theses items in the back of the truck every trip.....toolbox/deck have been needed for a long time......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-19-17*

6ct 2x12's 36" long side by side(6' total length) with 3 layers of 1708 glass with 4 wet coats of resin on top ...last has surfacing wax solution ....this will be sanded 36grit free of defects to 100 grit finish ..bottom has no coating .....not going further with it as it is a deck/cat walk....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-22-17*

trailer deck is installed...I salvaged an older seat box from out of the hull that was not being used ,except as a chew toy by my Lab retrievers,and it will now be mounted on the trailer deck to hold all necessary items for dealing with blown tires....it will also serve as a step to climb in when I am launching...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-23-17*

after one year and one month the power plants are getting re-mounted ,on 5' centers this time, on the all new 3' 6" hull extension/motor bracket ....they got a total tear down, inspect repair as needed(IRAN),blast and paint of everything except the power-head....which did not need any attention...yes now they look better than a new one ...I have owned this starboard motor,a 2001 Evin 200(20")(3.3L)(used,re-shafted, left hand rotation gearbox) Ficht Direct Injection design for 7 years and assembled it from several wrecks...cost was $1K...when I bough it,it had no compression on one cyl due to a broken piston ring which was caused by the ring end gap pin coming out and allowing the ring to rotate..any 2-stk can do this.... I replaced the piston assembly and cylinder liner from another used block and have not had any other block issued to date after 600hrs if use(1800 total hrs on EMM,block should be close to that)....EMM got re-mapped/repaired once...numerous high pressure fuel pumps,couple of starters and all the normal wear items replaced that any other motor requires over time,that's it ....it belts out the power and sips fuel as well as any high dollar re-placement on the market today.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-24-17*

Yesterday the starboard side mid-section was bolted on and the Port side power head was installed .....today the starboard side power head goes on ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3-25-17*

Starboard power head is now installed ....this motor was purchased from a dealer used with 425 hrs in running condition for $4200 out the door seven years ago...it also had to have an EMM overhaul along with several high pressure fuel pumps,starters etc like the port motor ...three years ago it also broke a ring(same reason) while trolling 35 miles south of Galveston...and still ran to get us home just vibrated badly...it received the same repair as the port motor and runs just fine with 850hrs total today.... just for fun I wheeled my 2013 E300DSL(20") Etec up to the transom for a photo op...I like the way that looks!....plan was this motor was going on the stab side if it did not sell by April 1st...I got a $2.7K deposit on it last week after three years trying to sell it so now another plan is in the works to try to upgrade power from the twin 2001's....I will look hard at getting a 2008 or newer Etec 250/300
30" to put on center line and keep the two 200's on either side of it....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

interesting build. Powerheads look low to the waterline to me, might have to watch when coming off plane. On most V hulls try to mount the motors close to center line for best performance, curious how yours is going to do with motors spaced out so far.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

_Well ****, thought you were going to rig trips on it. That cat looks like it can't believe what it sees either.

But that's a hell of a lot of weight on the back, even with the extension/additional displacement._

yes the weight thing LOL ....wish I could "borrow" a motor just to try it and see how it goes rather than buy one and find out it's to much ...then have another motor I can not find a buyer for like the 20" 300 which around here a 30" is just as bad....best scenario would be to find a pair of low time 2008 or newer 25" 250/300 (with I-Con!!!) for $12K....after selling the 2001's ...which I know they are not worth anything and there is no market for what so ever...I do know where there are 5 250 30" Ficht(2002-2004) motors locally that no one wants except me ...highest time one has under 400hrs.... ​
http://www.thehulltruth.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=10111014


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> interesting build. Powerheads look low to the waterline to me, might have to watch when coming off plane. On most V hulls try to mount the motors close to center line for best performance, curious how yours is going to do with motors spaced out so far.


60" motor spacing was mandatory ...only place 20" legs could be mounted and they are all I have to work with right now...they are mounted three inches higher now than on the previous bracket ...height was never an issue then...yes the hull will "Yaw" with unequal power with them spaced that far apart but the Ray Marine ST-60 auto pilot can handle it...former spacing was 36"...plus side is she can go very shallow and turn with the throttles...


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Congrats on that built... loved the photos... i will keep an eye on this thread.. want to see it on the water


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-1-17*

I had to move the tool box forward 5" and re-mount it to clear the ratchet tie down strap which I had forgot about ..duh...which is a must have item ....also the tool box lid is getting re-worked where my dogs chewed on it along with matching paint on lid and high gloss on the box....
trailer spar tire carrier is installed ,steel wheel blasted and painted to match along with a newer tire...stab side main trailer wheels got a blast/matching paint and new Westlake 225-75-15 10ply tires($75 each delivered!)...re-placing the 5 year old Westlake 10ply tires....
port side wheels/tires are next in line....trailer deck is getting match painted and will have a 240grit non-slip dull finish same as tool box lid....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-5-17*

mount / balance new tires and brake clean / inspect / test...painted deck,box,and lid...


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i found the cat!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-7-17*

now for a newer more up to date hydrolic steering install.....we are replacing the original 1983 helm,slave,reservoir,and hoses with a newer SeaStar system.....1.7ci helm...PA1200 power assist pump....a liquid tie bar....and two slave cyl (HC5345 for Evinrude) ... no mechanical link will be used as these Evinrude motors are mounted on 60" centers....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-9-17*

trailer deck/tool box assembly installed ....refinished wheels awaiting new tires from E-Bay .....port side bearings/caliper inspected and checked for proper operation..90 weight lube flushed and refilled ...rotor blasted clean..(trailer has a little over 30K towed miles)......Bobby Joe the black mouthed Cur will sign off on it


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-13-17*

just started the forward 55 gallon fuel tank inspection...i am going to enlarge the deck opening to get more access to the fuel tank and do away with the worthless small hatch ...should a done that long ago when I first built the fiberglass fuel tank in the not good for anything else extreme bow of the hull....plan is to fab a mechanically fastened full floor deck overlay that is easily removed when needed which will cover this larger opening.....yesterday I tried to remove the tank pickups but they would not unscrew, imagine that,so I cut them out and looked inside the tank....WHOA...looked like a dried up lake bed in there and the pick up tubes had sever corrosion also....alcohol has done a number on all this even though fuel was only left in the tank 
for the trip and vacuumed out the next day .....tank was originally built well before alcohol was 
mandated and the resin used to fab it was standard polyester......looks like a major re-work and reline with vinyl-ester resin to repair this issue...no surprise at all ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-14-17*

highlight of the day ...second set of new tires were delivered and are now on the port side of the trailer...which is now off the jacks!....down side ..MAJOR SETBACK...Upon inspection the Forward fuel tank was found to be un-usable and has been removed ......I am fabricating A new one using alcohol proof Vinal-ester resin this time versus poly-estyer resin on the original tank.....which was built before 2007's 10% ethanol mandate..... let the grinding begin..LOL


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I think yellowfin went back to aluminum tanks for this reason.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-15-17*

fuel tank lid has been completely re-moved except for the rear panel/bulkhead which I can work with,no need to re-move this part ...12 hours required to re-move lid,middle baffel and carefully grind down to solid glass over that entire area...that lid did not come out easily by any means...this was hard work suited up squirming around sweating in that cramped space in humid 80 degree warmth even with fans and two shop vac's going... and I am never doing it again LOL....some more grinding work is required on the rear tank face and then the re-lining/re-building with vinyl-ester can begin...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-21-17*

fter 27hrs of grinding in and around the fuel tank area..... a general clean up....the tank was ready for 7 laminates of vinyl-ester mixed 50/50 with micro-spheres....one quart total per app
which body filled in a lot of the extreme roughness and there is now a boundary layer on the hull on which there will be three layers of chopped strand fiberglass forming the bottom of the con-formal tank....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-22-17*

I cast a template tool off the hull to help with fab-ing the fuel tank lid skins and cores for a good fit ....lid will be made and installed in two pieces because it is to large to get through the deck opening...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-24-17*

skin coat of chopped strand glass on tank bottom with one top coat of vinyl-ester resin ...fuel tank baffle/bulkhead/lid support is fabricated and placed in position to be installed ...it has 4 laminates(1/8") of 1708 bi-axel glass either side of a 1/2" thick NIDA-Core....edges were routed and filled so the core will not be exposed...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-25-17*

baffle is bonded in place at 6 places with 3 laminates of 6"x6" 11/2oz csm tapes...lid with vent was floated in place... remaining gap filled level with thickened resin and will have 3 laminates of csm tapes over this ...the 5 gallon bucket of vinyl-ester resin is almost empty so now I am going to need another($275) one to finish,not what I was hoping for LOL...then on to the second half of the tank.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*4-26-17 / 5-28-17*

catching up on progress...fuel tank is finished and tested ....filled and vacuumed over and over ....no surprises!......the the forward deck / fuel tank access overlay fab ....and install....


----------



## rubberdown (Nov 23, 2015)

Gosh dang man! I have no idea but I assume you are a full time fiberglass guy? This is insane! I don't want it to end because I am enjoying this but I hope you get to go fishing soon in this thing soon!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

rubberdown said:


> Gosh dang man! I have no idea but I assume you are a full time fiberglass guy? This is insane! I don't want it to end because I am enjoying this but I hope you get to go fishing soon in this thing soon!


I am not a fiberglass pro,never had any training(self taught) and have never done major fiberglass repairs on any one's boat for money ....I have however made a career out of modifying this Grady in the 17 years I've owned it ...LOL..


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

allays enjoy the progress


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*5-29-17/6-3-17*

front tank plumbing finished ..new style floating magnetic fuel quantity indicator sender ...deck is installed ...it is a glove fit in place with 7 SS 5/16 flat head screws/flush SS dimple fender washers holding it down..top coat is 4 lams resin with primer gray 240 grit finish....complete access to the forward fuel tank is now possible...

now on to the 126gal main center line fuel tank inspection..and replace the fuel lines..this tank was last re-worked and re-lined with vinyl ester back in February 2008.....engine and vacuum out pickup tube assemblies were removed ....they,EMT galvanized conduit, were heavily corroded just like the ones from the old front tank.....after blasting they will get 6 coats of vinyl-ester resin ...the panel,part of the tank lid, that held them in place was soft and De-laminating from alcohol ....since I had that panel out might as well get in there and grind the surfaces inside the tank then roll on some more fresh coats of vinyl ester just cuz.....the tank has two baffles so it has three equal compartments ...this one is the rear section...I will leave the other two as they are for now...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-3-17*

more photo's ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-3-17*

as of quitting time today I finished the grinding in the rear fuel tank compartment and rolled on the first coat of vinyl-ester ...whoa that was not fun at all standing on my head for 4 hrs!....but it sure is looking a lot better now ....when re-assembled this part of the tank should be good to go for for the next five years pending the gov mandating some new gasoline additive that eats vinyl.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-4-17*

going for at least 4 apps rolled on vinyl at 12 oz per for the re-line..last will have the wax surfacing solution added..then a new lid and the re-worked vinyl coated pick up tubes.....I see buying another(3rd) 5gal resin at $250....don't have enough to finish......that's about normal..


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work!


Livewatersports.com
Gulf Coast Representative 
832-726-5513


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-7-17*








*6-7-17* 
finished re-pairs to the rear third of the main fuel tank....5 apps at 12 oz resin per...last has wax ...same for the pick up and vac out tubes..pick up tube lid panel is 6 layers 1708 glass ,very rigid ..had to buy another 5gal pail of vinyl ($250) and only used less than 24oz to finish up...*%#^......motor's fuel line is now down sized from 1/2" ID(carb Evinrude days) to 3/8".......now fill the tank with gasoline check for leaks and vac out...I extended the vac out pick up tube 1 1/4" for less than 1/2" clearance with the tank bottom...should pull every bit of the fuel out now along with any debris .....bought a new must have Great Plains Industries digital turbine fuel flow counter off E-Bay($75) for the ex-propane tank fuel truck...the old plastic analog fuel flow counter died from to much alcohol consumption.....after calibration we will know if the tanks still hold the same volume ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-8-17*

*6-8-17* we re-plumbed the fuel truck with a new hose,new digital flow gauge,filter and some different fittings... then did a calibration check into a drum ...appeared to be one gal over showing 56
at one inch below the bung opening....flow time was 4 min which is 13.7gpm.....close enough
for my use... my digital scale died so I can't weigh the drum and the flow gauge is not adjustable....so that's it for that part....to bad it can't be dialed-in for accuracy...

forward tank over flowed at 54.3 gallons shown (92 degrees F) ...previous tank overflowed at 55/56, measured by weight, depending on air temp ....
either way it will hold a solid 50gal ,just like before,with a little room which is normally what I put in it .....good enough


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-18-17*

While we are waiting on our supplier Elliot Bro to get some more electric Lenco trim tabs in(15007-101) to replace our old hydroloc/electric unit ....I got on improving some little things that have been annoying me for a long time.....doubled the diameter of the rear floor drains to 2"...installed a new style fuel sender (main tank)..fully encapsulated in glass the port side wood battery tray support ..cleaned up the port side console..the inside needs refinishing but I'll save that for later....rear deck access door tackle box got a mod to keep salt water from getting in the trays.....now to refinish the well worn nasty looking ex rear fuel tank bay, which was turned into an insulated ice/fish box(72x24x24") back in 2003 .....it is also a plumbed/airated live well....got a line on some Durabak urethane, beige tinted,roll on bed liner ...not the exact same color but for the price(under $140 gal kit) close enough...hope this stuff works out ..all floors /decks need a re-coat badly...O'Reilly auto parts SEM tintable urethane is a big no way at $340 a gal... ...we are also getting it together on the new Sea Star steering components......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-23-17*

The main ice/fish box(ex original fuel tank bay) is getting sanded clean and re-lined with Durabak one part urethane..previous SEM urethane bedliner coating stains were impossible to re-move...fuel tank deck lid, bottom, got sanded clean and one coat of resin/wax solution added ..top will get textured non-skid urethane .....sanding/grinding in this heat and humidity here in SE Texas even with a blower going point blank is not fun with that paper suite on...but it is as far as I am taking it ....all cleaned up the tank is now ready to re-line and re-plumb with all new fittings, valves ,pumps starting Monday when the urethane is supposed to arrive......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-27-17*

I got a quart of cream(real close to Grady-White color) Durabak urethane(air cure) textured granulated rubber non-skid delivered (New Jersy) yesterday just to test on all the re-movable decks ..that qt did not go far.... $40 qt material/$20 shipping(?) ....took some time to work with to get it on evenly, but it will work ...I hit it lightly with 40 grit by hand after it cured to smooth it slightly(too rough) and I can see where one top coat of the straight(smooth) urethane over this should be just right ..and the price is half of the other brands of urethane bed liner materials ..such as SEM (p/n 39651)..... a gallon of textured and a gallon of the straight is now on the way.....I searched the market top to bottom and there is nothing else better for less....if I missed something let me know ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-29-17*

I removed the custom made drivers seat to better get at the sea star helm plumbing......Ray Marine ST 5000 auto pilot drive motor/pump got a blast and respray.....we are re-installing the original Bennett hydro/electric trim tabs vs buying a new Lenco set up ....saved $400 here to spend on something else ... like a power steering pump ? OK !


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*6-30-17*

some progress with the Bennett trim tab re-installation.....looks un-orthodox I know, but its the only place the tabs can go with 20" motors on 60" centers ...till something better comes along .... I can't find what I want which is a pair of 2008/09 etec 250/300 25" where all the numbers are even closse ...so these will have to soldier on for now...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-1-17*

forward fuel tank acess deck overlay final installation and edges filled with 3M 5200 adhesive/sealer ..
this deck had two coats Durabak textured non-slip urethane rolled on ..then one top coat of catalyzed urethane auto paint, to match hull, rolled on top of that ......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-1-17*

while I am waiting for more Durabak to get here so I can finish the floor/hatch re-coat thing ......the flush mount forward bilge/battery compartment hatch between the consoles got cleaned and bottom buffed,why so you can see yourself when you open it?...sanded the bottom hatch flange 1" wide all around to expose the fiberglass base..I masked off the floor....waxed the tapes good...put down a good bead of 3M 5200 and then shut the hatch to form an exact fit hatch gasket, minus the thickness of the masking tap of coarse....got a little flow out all around which will later get trimmed off ...another little annoying thing made better.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-4-17*

Bennett trim tab struts are installed ...now for the hydro lines, pump,wiring, and angle indicator sensors install after we figure out just where it all needs to go....mean time the bow nav lights have been removed and holes backed up on the inside with a 1/8" thick hand sized piece of fiberglass before filling/fairing/prime/color/clear/buff....all that just to blend in and match the rest! ....we are installing much better LED ones on the hard top forward corners where they can be seen a lot better....guess the holidays slowed delivery of the 2gals of Durabak...still waiting/wanting to finish that part ASAP...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-5-17*

Well looks like the generator is coming off the roof where it has been for over 2K hrs and going in the hull extension..(I never liked the weight way up there but there was no where else for it to go at that time) ......after all this other stuff is finished of coarse.....what fun that will be ...but I like a engineering challenge anyway .... LOL(?)


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-7-17*

The main fish box got re-lined with three coats of Durabak urethane(cream,smooth) and it was a real ***** to work with this material at 95 degrees and max-ed out humidity here in east Tex.....gel time is way to fast... I was working out of a gallon can,big mistake ...I should have gotten 4 quart cans if I had known this ...the learning curve is always steep and ex-pensive..however the rubber granular textured urethane 1 gallon mix did not do this and was easy to apply and has not tried to solidify in the can (?) ..now I have to sand down numerous lumps/bumps before I can roll on the top color match coat...this fish box has turned out to be more labor intensive than I was expecting,but it is kinda big...... all re-movable decks are now Durabak non-slip coated(cream) and top rolled auto urethane color to match hull.......VERY NICE.........forward section of the trailer deck and tool box lid also got the same treatment ,in order to climb onto the bow of the hull at launch and not fall off.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-11-17*

*7-11-17* took :45 to remove the genset.... from the boat's hard top to the work table ....where it will get a total cosmetic clean up .....then we start engineering the installation in the hull extension...everything else is still moving forward...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-13-17*

Well, how's this photo for an exploded view..LOL ....the Briggs engine needed a serious de-carbon on the valves and ports....and was burning some oil ...so I dis-assembled the whole thing for check out and a re-ring ....I was amazed at how clean and little wear there was for all those documented 1,686 hours!....I always vac out the oil ever 50 hrs and add a qt of diesel or gasoline then re-start it and let it idle a minuet,,then vac again and again till what comes out is clean then re-fill with fresh 30 wt ... gasket set and rings are on the way ...mean while a glass bead blast on the cases as a paint prep....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-15-17*

The 2007 500cc Briggs block is now re-assembled sporting new piston rings,intake valve oil seal,gaskets,etc..maybe now it will not use any oil between changes(?) ...all cases were blasted clean of all corrosion prior to re-paint....the generator base mount is getting a fair amount of modification also....all to fit it's new hull extension location......a 10' x 4" ID flex-hose and numerous Powertec 4" ID hose fittings are en-route to go with a(or two) SeaFlo 320 cfm bilge blower to duct air in and out ...this will not be a real simple installation....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-22-17*

...The new Heavily modified from original Generator frame and frame to hull adapter are finished and ready to assemble the whole package,day11....a Gen 3 version....I was able to salvage some of the older parts and re-work them .....some may recognize those tapered rubber cones that I am using for vibration isolators.....they are salvaged from a de-commisioned Evin V-6 looper lower cowl...same ones that have been in prior genset service on the roof since 2011 and have done a superb job....after assembly we will put it to the test on the work table for a few hours under load ...then on to 
find out the best way to position and mount it in the hull extension.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-23-17*

I came in this morning and the paint job from yesterday was ready to go so I finished with the re-assembly ....then I was hoping to fire it up .....no spark, imagine that...it was an original ignition far as I know ...new one is on the way.... thermometer is showing between 98 and 99 degrees F in here so I am going somewhere cooler...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-25-17*

after a carb clean-out the Generator is once again smoothly up and running under load ...was nothing wrong with the ignition,I noticed I had it on upside down...50/50 chance...got a new spare now ......
with double mufflers it has almost no exhaust note.....


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

That gen looks brand new now, nice work.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-27-17*

the Grady's first time out of our shop and in direct sunlight in over a year....but only to turn it around and pull it back in again to get the stern into the wind, so to speak,by the front door so we can plumb tabs and steering in this oppressive heat we have going on now ....we can pull a strong south breeze through our shop with the two large Hartzell ventilation fans and every bit helps right now ...and I really do like to "look" of the hull extension for the first time out in the wide open with nothing else close by ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-4-17*

generator test cell for temperature control and air flow management in /out ....shop temp was 91 degrees F.....this test cell is a close approximation(cubic feet) to the hull extension......goal is 130 degree F max on the dis-charge air at 90/95 degree ambient air temp(worst case, hot day)........


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-6-17*

fabricated the base mount skin which con-forms to the hull ...this will be mated to the generator base mount to spread the weight and have a good bonding surface area....also been experimenting with various blower locations .....believe I now have the airflow and heat issues, under worst case ambient conditions, under control......so now exit air vents will be made and a large opening will be cut in the center of the extension's deck......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-8-17*

tweaking the rear vent cap and fabing the gen to hull bottom mount....this mount will be bonded to the hull bottom with 5200 and the generator mount will be bonded to this flat surface with a small bead of 3M 5200 adhesive also......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-10-17*

finished filling gen to hull adapter,very solid.......made a mold from plywood and masking tape for the rear deck dis-charge air vent ..190 square inches v 100 on the test cell....also made the part ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-11-17*

adjusting fit of the vent assembly .....will second as a step to enter the hull or stool to sit on ...I want it as far forward as possible to leave room to stand between the motors.....and the overall look is not bad either....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-12-17*

I caught a mis-calculation ......discharge vent is 190 sq"(19 x 10).....vent hood/step stool is way to small ....
so I cut it in half and will splice it back to 30.5" lg x 13" wd(ID)(32" long OD) for a total of 396.5 sq" ( - 190) = 206.5 sq " clearance....good enough 
Attached Images


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-13-17*

dis-charge vent cap is now 31 1/2" lg x 13 " wd ID........409.5 sq "...

now the body filler/ paint part..... along with the vent ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-17-17*

rear deck air exit vent is finished....working on the vent cap/step....fabing the rear deck access
hatch....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-18-17*

good progress today on rear deck access hatch .....re-placing a lot of lighting with newer LED ....hull,inside and out .... plus all trailer lights (with backup lamps 6amp draw total !..NICE) ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-19-17*

vent cap/step/stool now on it's perminate 3" legs... and is primer & paint ready ....as usual it came out a bit heaver than I would like.....cap and vent will be bonded to the access deck with 3M 5200...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-23-17*

the hull extension's removable generator access hatch cover is ready for paint (and a 3M 5200 gasket seal) ......along with the vent cap/step......I will not cut the hole in the main deck till the boat has been tested..if all goes well then the genset will be installed and plumbed.....the gap between the 3" legs of the vent cap totals 207 sq"....discharge vent totals 190 sq"


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*8-26-17*

between getting supplies, 3 generators, and several chain saws running and taking a pounding from heavy rainfall from the hurricane all day I managed to get a little work done on the boat also.....a new 5/16" stainless trailer leash (safety chain) is installed ......while running the Briggs generator in the test cell it quit running .....several hours later I found why.....the plastic push rod guide on the intake valve is missing...which allowed the rocker arm to rotate jamming the valve open.....new one on the way......also got the generator mount bonded down with a small bead of 3M 5200...nice and solid..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-3-17*

since I was waiting on some parts/supplies to show up which did not due to record setting Harvey.....I went ahead and bored the four 4" air flow holes through the transom ......wow that took a lot of time and an arsenal of hole saws to accomplish.....total wall thickness was 5 3/8" .....now need to bond the 4" wall mount flanges square to the blowers and fab a base support ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-11-17*

fabed generator air intake box with two 4" hose splice to connect with 4" flex hose to the transom intake air holes ....trim tabs/pump are plumbed and purged/tested at last .....purchased a second Seastar HC5345 slave cyl off E-Bay finally($210,free ship ) and it is en-route...which steering is the next step to connect up .....generator cast aluminum drive pulley grenad-ed after 50 hrs of use in the test cell at 1900rpm idle ...a Browning AK71x1 cast iron re-placement pulley is in the way .....hurricane rain water got in to my shop work room 10hp exhaust fan and fried the motor..so it is getting re-wired ....I can not paint/grind with out it sucking the dust/spray/fumes etc out ....hope to have it going ASAP.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-16-17*

between Hurricanes and shop equipment breaking non-stop(ventilation fan/air compressor controls etc) ....getting up to speed on Seastar hydraulics and complex power cat ,power assist ,liquid tie valve, dual slave cyl rigging(brain tease) ....finding and waiting on parts to arrive,all minor set backs LOL ....I believe we will be moving forward again on the project.....generator is back up and ready to install(compression release on cam shaft is not working ,needs a tear down again(@#*&) and re-place cam with a new one .....after steering is 
finished she is getting splashed







for a weight and balance check out ...fuel system mapping details will have to wait,just the basics for now .... and I did find a 30" 2004 Ficht (pair,one for parts) 
locally for that third motor on center line? .....a 250 Ficht powerhead and cowls swapped for a 2010 300 Etec powerhead/cowls....I believe it can be done ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-24-17*

photos from 9-11 and after ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-28-17*

steering is finished and ready for service ....was not to difficult all in all...5 rounds of the wheel port to starboard ....with the liquid tie valve it is very easy to align to motors ....now to hook up 
the crank batteries and a small fuel test tank and see if the motors will still fire up ...last run 
December 2015 on aviation 100 octane fuel so that part should be OK....then we are going to re-place the fuel lines from the motors to inside transom ...tanks to transom are new....this will finish the fuel system hose re-placement 
Attached Images


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-29-17*

now for starboard side fuel line re-hose ....battery install...test fire motor ....and it will not ....smelled fuel and found the number one cylinder injector off it's seat leaking 100 octane on the floor ....#%^&.....one of two bolts(screws) holding it on had snapped in half...apparently some time ago by the look of the break .....how exciting that would have been anywhere else instead of in the shop with the cowl off !!!....now I have to inspect the other 23 for any defects.... 
Attached Images


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*9-30-17*

after a few tries each the twin sisters came to life once again and are idling smoothly on 100 octane aviation fuel ....one year and nine months out of service ....starboard oil tank developed a crack and a leak(brittle old age?), good thing I have several more laying around ......hydraulic steering needs a another bleed as some air is still in the system,a bit spongy ....after that she is ready to launch and check the water draft...should be a big improvement.......on / off trailer numerious times to see if that "glove" fit works like a I think it will ..then back to the shop install / plumb the generator system ...that part should go real smooth and easy I hope....then a RayMarine "smart stick" sensor on the Seastar HC-5345 slave cyl for the auto pilot rudder reference replacing the older style analog sensor.....we are getting real close now.....


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Getting close and closer can't wait to see her back in the water.


----------



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

An amazing piece of work!!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

You do incredible work....so much talent and abilities. I need your advice on restoring my 30 marlin.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-3-17*

while re-purging the spongy steering I found the RayMarine auto pilot pump,
which I already knew was air locked,would not run .ran fine on the bench before I installed it...so off it came...checked wiring to it ...motor itself ....nothing wrong ..so on the re-assemble one of two magnets came loose ..so I glued it back ....then re-assemble and it was running fine now on jumper wires to a small battery....so back and forth port/starboard for :45 min till no more air came out the helm.....we have solid steering now !..only took half a day total ...with off scale humidity
thrown in ...more new Perko bronze through hull fittings(right ones) are on the way which that part should have been finished 10 days ago except for some dummy seller on E-Bay that kept sending the wrong size ...off to the inspection station right down the street to get the trailer re-licensed.....and thanks very much for all he positive comments......


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-4-17*

pic's...


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

... WOW ... ! ... cool ... :mpd:

.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks awesome, been following this thread. What a project you are doing and with such great results!!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Where you gonna splash it? 
I was figuring "the cut", but maybe not? LOL

Looks real good. Congrats on a good looking boat. Thanks for posting the project.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

redexpress said:


> Where you gonna splash it?
> I was figuring "the cut", but maybe not? LOL
> 
> Looks real good. Congrats on a good looking boat. Thanks for posting the project.


where ever we take the boat I will need to use the ramp for at least an hour 
to check numerous items out ...so I need to go where I will not block or bother anyone else .......only place i know of right now where I can do this is Beacon Bay on Lake Livingston and pay the guy there a little extra....that's 120mls round trip...any closer to Liberty suggestions?....the Port of Lib is out,ramp to steep and water is to low right now


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I was joking you about the cut. You would need a Kenworth to get the boat up the ramp.
Maybe Double Bayou. During the week it shouldn't be too crowded. Might even use the old ramps there. 
I cruised the marsh from Hugo Point this morning. Very high water. Mid-day during the week that would work. I think there were 6 trailers there this morning.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-5-17*

I pulled the port motor #4 and # 6 cyl injectors off and removed the adapters for a blast and paint as they were badly corroded ...also replace all the badly corroded carbon steel flange bolts that hold them on ....now all 12 look about the same ....while at it I took the injector nozzle out to see just how it worked....very interesting ....the return spring operated plunger only moves a few thousands of an inch,barely enough to hang a fingernail....hard to imagine how that allows enough fuel to pass to run that 3.3L ....after seeing an oil spot on the floor I noticed the oil pressure switch on the pump is leaking a small amount on to the sending wire ...the wire bundle below it was always oily but with the lower cowls in place I could never find where it was coming from...new one is on the way.....what next? LOL


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-6-17*

at last the right sized (1" pipe thread ,1-1/4"OD) Perko bronze through hull fittings were delivered today! and we promptly installed them(two are under the bronze strainer cap) ... from the seacocks water is pumped to the three bait wells(12"x12"x24") and one live well/ fish/ice box(24"x24"x72") and one wash down pump ....now the hull is ready to put in the water.......I have been running the motors daily since 9-30-17 for one hour,first thing in the morning at 6:30am and at last thing in the after noon.... 5pm-6:30 at "happy hour"(s)







....they have never missed a beat so far .....soon the Lowrance StructureScan transducer will be mounted between the motors on center line which will replace the obsolete Airmar(2) through hull .....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-9-17*

I towed the rig around town some on Sunday to get re-acquainted ...LOL....then dropped all that off at the shop ,got in my car and went ramp scouting ....found this one at Wallisville,Tx on I-10... 24 miles from my shop,which is the closest... located on the west side of the Trinity River and it looks like it will do for my tests ....catch it at high tide for a little more water as I do not how how deep it currently is,but there was a couple people there with a pontoon ..if they could launch I can also ...now to borrow a Bud's 4x4 to tow it down there as My Silverado is illing with the in-famous GM 5.3L V-8 collapsed,deactivated lifter issue ..which is next on the re-pair to do list....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-9-17*

today while the Lowrance transducers were being mounted/cable routed I checked the tongue loading just for fun and found it to be about the same as pre-project loading(300-600lbs dependent on fuel load and tanks used)...370lbs showing now (level) no fuel in the 55gal bow tank..hull extension added 12" over the bracket and I moved the hull 12" forward on the trailer ..the trailer tongue tool box and deck weight more than 70lbs...but 370-675lbs should be good enough,never was an issue before...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-11-17*

I went back down to that ramp at Wallisville Tx again yesterday afternoon on my way to Houston (not much out of the way) for my son's B-Day....tide was a foot lower than on Sunday due to a light north wind pushing the water out of Trinity/Galveston Bay...this time I had a rod/reel with a slip cork and a 3oz weight ....wow water was 3' at the end of that concrete wall and all the rest to the river was at least 4' deep ..I could feel the weight dragging on concrete at least 10' past the end of the wall...answered all my questions in :10 min,,,plenty of water in there even at a below normal tide level to launch my rig ....now to bum a tow vehicle asap....I am thinking our old 3/4 ton Dodge 2 wheel drive (POSI-TRAC axel) will do here as it is not a steep ramp but it does have a fair amount of sand on it ....only one way to find out ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-12-17*

Looks like a Saturday launch ( for me to get the Dodge tow truck) ....standing high tide 6am-4pm...1.6-1.0 MSL Round Point ,Tx
so the boat will be ready to go tomorrow.....and I will need to round up a camera operator of coarse


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-13-17*

Trinity River boat ramp at Wallisville this morning at 8am,only took :30 min to get there with no traffic and I was driving slow ..no one was there and I don't think many use this ramp anyway ..there is another ramp farther south on the river and it get's real busy especially on a Sat morning...1.68MSL...peak high was 6:30 am 1.7MSL.....what a difference!!!.....this is going to be real easy for a change.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-14-17*

at long last ....last log entry was December 15-2015.....today's water test was an outstanding success start to finish with no problems at all...WOW NO DRAMA ..!!!.....I liked very much how everything worked as I had imagined it would ......47 more more photo's and a lot of info will follow as my camera operator geek(AKA brother) does not know how to send from a smart phone to my computer (*** homes ?).....LOL..more to come as I am celebrating right now...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-15-17*

more photo's from yesterday......
this trip's trailer tongue loading, level, with 30Gal fuel in the front tank was 480lbs..... to start the trailer mod's worked ...with the trailer submerged as shown (no water over the fenders as before,depth was 24" on the front vertical roller and 33" on the rear one ) a little throttle she slid right off or on ...right up into the taper ...it stopped solid ...the 5/16" stainless steel chain leash will be needed and will be shortened just a few links ...before the hull would not slide it had to be floated off...not so now as it will readily slide....I believe loading the hull now can be done in moments under any conditions by anyone....Hull draft on the flanks at the transom was 4" if I stood in the middle....so that would be 16" draft on center line of the transom face.....6/8" higher than with the old bracket...I ran the motors under load for :20 min prior to launch just to check them out and flush out the excess oil from all that idle time at the shop ...hence the large scum line on the left side ....they ran OK so off the trailer ...used the throttles to spin around in place then off to the river channel....
push the throttles up a bit and she was planing at 2500rpm / 17mph GPS...in a straight line with the starboard tab down some the stab prop cavitated(I figured this would happen) till I added more port power and got the speed to 20 where the prop got a bite and off we went ...4K rpm produced 32mph just like it always has(standard OMC 15x17p wheels)...I did not 
power up more ...hull did ride somewhat flat but I did not trim the motors up any,from all the way down, to get the nose up (brain dead)....in slow planing hard turns left or right the outside prop cavitates so I added more power to the inside motor and around she went just fine .......I did this round and round thing to the bridge then a little farther south each time till a little after an hour went by then back on the trailer for the eighth time and then back to Liberty..not so much as a drop of water was in the bilge,which is a first.....trip meter was not zeroed when I started and actual mileage was about 8 total....fuel used was not recorded as the 4 transducers have not been installed as yet....this trip was all about the basics only....the steering is the best it has ever been(still heavy of coarse) ,as in no wheel slack,but power assist would make it really nice ....motors on 60" centers are no more of an issue now than when they were previously on 36" centers(old bracket) ...can't tell the difference ....I am stuck with those 2001 Evin 20" Ficht motors, which I can't just throw away ...I do like the minimum draft with this setup and the large gap between them that can be used for something else....I got my hands on all the parts needed real cheap to build a 2010 Etec 300 30" with 60hrs total time ....Of coarse I have to repair a cylinder first...LOL ..that would fill the gap nicely ...and now it looks like the hull can handle the weight


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-19-17*

Last of the parts to be painted ....hull extension generator vent is bonded to the access deck ....vent cap/step painted and last on the list are the motor hoods to match with the hull....1974 Rolls Royce porcelain white(Grady-White)......engines got a good inspection top to bottom after the last river run,which nothing was found out of spec.... both motors were detail cleaned and WD-40 misted..waiting on a new oil pressure switch to re-place the leaking one then they will be cowl ready .....mean time more shop run time for the in-famous Evin Ficht *****es("Sista's") on a small header tank with Av-gas.. they sure do not look their age of 17.....I wanted to take the boat to Lake Livingston 60 mls north of here this Sat rather than go back to the river and put 4/6hrs on it for a final check out .....looks like the deteriorating weather for this weekend might stop that...if I get to do it (maybe kill some white bass too?)and everything checks out then when I get back we will start with the generator install...we are also currently re-placing all the docking lights scattered all around the hull (12) with Maxxima MR-16 LED lamps...which will be potted with resin in those stainless steel sink drains...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-21-17*

a slight retrograde move as the hull to trailer "leash" mounted on the vertical was not going to work and hit the nose of the fiberglass trailer "shoe" when it slid rear at launch last Saturday... so I re-moved the deck and moved the trailer eye 24" forward ...now have a much better angle on the chain ..I found this is needed because the hull slides easily on the trailer now unlike it did
with the old wood bunks... since the trailer deck is off I added a Durabak non-slip surface to the rear portion plus a spray of paint to the center section for looks...also made a locking clevis pin for the trailer tool box and put a lock/cable around the frame and spare tire assembly....finished painting the motor hoods so they now match all the rest ...replaced that leaking port side oil sender which had a nice crack in it...and installed the lower cowls....lake trip today is canceled due to nasty weather pending cold front arrival.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-22-17*

trailer tool box got a custom made lockable clevis pin installed.... trailer deck is re-finished,re-installed and ready to go along with the new leash mount position ......


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-24-17*

all 12 new LED docking light bulbs are potted,wired ,and ready to re-install.....the generator hull extension exhaust vent deck and cap/step are finished awaiting generator install .....the cap's flat top also has a Durabak non-slip coating on it....motor hood seals were removed cleaned then replaced .....with the hoods on I can barely hear the starter engage on the first motor on start up ....with the second one I have to look at the tach to tell when it is running ....nice...on this hull setup the motors have always been very quite....what is heard most at cruise is wind and hull splash....


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow this project has come a LONG way. Good job.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-28-17*

mission for today is to sand the entire 6'x2'x2' fish box to a 60grit finish with a vac type pneumatic 6" orbital sander .it is very rough as the Durabak urethane i put in it months ago did not work out at all(gelled on roll out way to fast in the 90+ degree heat) ) and it was to hot in here then to continue working down in there....now it is nice and cool after a front came through yesterday so this box must get re-finished as it is now holding up the rest of the show !...it will have LED lighting and plumbing to fill or empty it of water, then re-install the re worked lids....I want a somewhat smooth reflective finish in there also to match the quality of the rest of the hull .....which will also make it easier to clean....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been keeping up with your progress and have really enjoyed the pictures and narrative along the way. Thanks for keeping us included in the project. Wish I had the skills to do some of these things.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-29-17*

well the mission was almost accomplished ...the orbital sander kept slowing down, no matter the amount of chain lube I put through it,and died with only 2sq' left to go....I was expecting this as that real cheap ($35)tool was well used! ..off to Harbor freight today( Houston) for another ...$750 worth of parts off E-Bay ordered and are on the way to re-pair my chevy 5.3L silverado motor's collapsed valve issue(major tear down)which I parked before I started this boat upgrade thing, so hopefully it will be ready in the next two weeks or so for for what I bought it for .... towing this Grady...which I want to take to Livingston for good workout asap before the generator is installed....I do not believe our 2 wheel 3/4T Dodge will put the boat out of that very steep ramp at Beacon Bay...I did it once and it was a real struggle to get out....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-31-17*

Fish box sports a 60 grit surface so now on goes 6 tinted contrasting coats(14oz per app) of rolled on high density/high build acrylic urethane sanding primer ,no reducer added.....then it will get the 240 grit treatment....more prime will follow if needed....got a new 6" pneumatic orbital sander that gets with the program again so off came the "custom boat rigging" and phone number lettering,which never got me any business the 14 years it's been on there, along with the old amber lights ...trailer "I" beam has a 60 grit satin finish on the web face and 240Grit on the top flange ...trailer VIN number off the state title got stenciled on top also ( for those state inspection people) in an easy to see spot....new LED clearance lights along with 16'(or full trailer length if we can get it that long) of amber 
tape light ($9) from the fender to the jack on the I beam web face just under the flange...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang! Looking good.


----------



## Linh811 (Apr 8, 2017)

everything looks NICE !!!!!!!!!!! especially that trailer... man I feel so useless reading this thread..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Linh811 said:


> everything looks NICE !!!!!!!!!!! especially that trailer... man I feel so useless reading this thread..


Thank you Good Sir for your positive comments and watching my show...I hope some of these improvements to our rig that I have done may have been helpful for others interested in this kind of work...
We tow at night a lot so I want this trailer well lit going down the highway.....the new lower priced LED lighting choices that are now on the market have made all this possible...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-1-17*

starboard side if the trailer got the same orbital sanding treatment today as the port side did yesterday .nice and clean now..awaiting more LED tape lighting to finish up ...fish box got 4 more coats of primer for a total of 6(1 gallon,$75)...tomorrow let the 240 grit sanding begin....hope there is enough primer on there!!!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-3-17*

well I taught myself another lesson(how many is that so far?) ....240 grit was not gettin'it done at at all....so back to the 60 grit and 5hrs latter I had it ground down from that corn cob surface to one free of defects and that is a lot of sq' .....then I sprayed in 4 wet coats with the last quart of the primer on hand....now we will try the 240 grit again....after that in goes the urethane color and I hope I get a good flow out..not easy standing on my head....this fish/ice box re-work has been a major labor vacuum....but in the end it will look far better than it did with the rolled on textured urethane bedliner which served us well over many years ...it was time for a change


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

11-4-17


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-4-17*

Gawd I am so glad this part is now over !!! ....for me this was a tough job....it is impossible to get a good photo but it did come out good .... after all it is just a fish /ice box,but with some "bling"...I do not want to know how much in material it cost to do this part...but labor of coarse was free ..LOL..now on Monday the lighting(full circumference tape lighting???) and plumbing part can go in .....and then the two piece lid with a 3m 5200 gasket will be installed....can't wait to see a bunch of dead fish laying on ice in there to make it worth all the trouble.....back in the day this was a former 64 gallon aluminum fuel tank bay......


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking GOOD!!!!! I think people will be able to see the trailer......


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful job! That's impressive.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*10-10-17*

our trailer now has full length LED amber clearance lighting(tape)..much better!..total amp draw with LED backup lights and brakes on
is 14...before the backup lamps alone pulled 15 amps....also all new interior(dim-able,under gunwale) LED tape light surround the entire cockpit perimeter ...red or white..replacing the old incandescent ......fish/ice box is now being re-plumbed with all new hardware,hoses fittings including two new pumps..deck /doors are ready and I am ready to finish this up .....Chevy tow truck motor is getting torn down and should be ready in a couple of days ...then to the lake we go!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-26-17*

2008 Chevy Z71 tow truck 5.3L motor got repaired in three days(11-14-17)($2500) ...with 4 hrs on it off to the Lake Livingston I did go asap after that which was on Sunday.....picture perfect day and only a few other to be seen
..was a little cool with a 10/12mph north breeze ...boat and motors performed...nothing broke LOL...
the hull extension did not slow to boat any and the hole shot is next to nothing ....planes at 
15mph and 2500rpm ....3500=28mph...4000=32mph ....5000=41mph ...no load cept me and 55gallons fuel...launch and loading were never easier with the trailer mods... this was a solo trip so not many photos ....yes I did take three rods and a down rigger but did not see any thing on the sonar/down scan ....also Ray Marine ST5000 performed flawlessly with the new Smart-stick rudder angle sensor.....trip was three hours and 31 miles in duration ..do not know the fuel burn but history was 1.7mph avg under these conditions ....after this shake down trip the hull is now ready for the generator installation..a few other minor things and that is as far as I am taking it....


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

She's a BEAUT!!!!

Great JOB!

Drifter


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-28-17*

hull extension rear deck... exhaust air / generator service access has been cut ...the vent cap deck will mount over this....yes the deck is a bit overbuilt ...but now with the hole cut out I can pick it up and place it with out an assistant....not that heavy now and still very rigid...after Sunday's test run I see my draft with 55 gallons in the center tank and myself is 18" ...not bad
now in goes the generator to finish all this .....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-30-17*

Monday, after the lake test,when I removed the rear extension deck I noticed there was about 3 gallons of water in there ...I forgot to calk the motor mount plates and bolts ...so off they came and I took care of that issue........ the generator assembly weight comes in at 130lbs ....will go in tomorrow...the tapered rubber mounts got bonded into the tapered base mount holes with 3M 5200....I do not want them coming out..


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-1-17*

well the generator is in place and fits nicely.......now to bond the base with 3M 5200 ..then plumb fuel line, throttle controls,air intake flex hoses,battery cables and bond the second muffler mount


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-9-17*

the generator is now fully operational and working better than I had expected ....super quiet and smooth..barely hear or feel it in the cockpit.....standing at the rear you hear more blowers than motor running .....we are now changing all lighting to LED which has drastically lowered the AMP draw...what a difference !.....wow I impressed myself with the performance......still have to fab some rear deck re-placement baitwell hatches and a few other annoying little things like a fuel manifold for two tanks,flow transducers (Lowrance&FlowScan) and three motors but she is getting there .....and wouldn't you know it just my luck after two years of looking I found a pair 250 V-Rods with everything... ,all numbers just the way i want and close by.... now that the project is finishing .... it is to much to change and to late for all that now...those Ficht will carry on for 2018....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-10-17*

photo's ....


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

No more updates?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-3-18*



Chase4556 said:


> No more updates?


Yes there are more updates but all little things, mostly cosmetic paint/buff and lighting... waiting on some live well in/out pumps and my Bro to finish the fuel management manifold to be installed on the transom face between the hull extension's two blowers...it is hard to keep him focused.......when the weather breaks I will going back to Livingston for another run ....I have been running the generator a lot and it performs better than I had envisioned.....boat will be ready to rock and roll for 2018 ....I found a trip set 
2007 Etec 250's ...we will see what happens with that....for now the current power will remain in place till sold ...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Momma's Worry said:


> Yes there are more updates but all little things, mostly cosmetic paint/buff and lighting... waiting on some live well in/out pumps and my Bro to finish the fuel management manifold to be installed on the transom face between the hull extension's two blowers...it is hard to keep him focused.......when the weather breaks I will going back to Livingston for another run ....I have been running the generator a lot and it performs better than I had envisioned.....boat will be ready to rock and roll for 2018 ....I found a trip set
> 2007 Etec 250's ...we will see what happens with that....for now the current power will remain in place till sold ...


Awesome. I enjoyed following the build, so I had to ask if there were any new updates.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-5-18*

Went to crank the Rude Ficht "Sistas" today ....stab motor started after a couple of tries (45 degrees F)...port spun a few rounds and went down hill even with the generator helping ....traced it to the starter armature...which trashed the brushes and brush holder.....according to my maintenance logbook both were installed new May-2012..starboard starter was re-placed twice after that under warranty,present one still works......new one ordered ...at least it failed right here in the shop LOL...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1-5-18*

Went to crank the Rude Ficht "Sistas" today ....stab motor started after a couple of tries (45 degrees F)...port spun a few rounds and went down hill even with the generator helping ....traced it to the starter armature...which trashed the brushes and brush holder.....according to my maintenance logbook both were installed new May-2012..starboard starter was re-placed twice after that under warranty,present one still works......new one ordered ...at least it failed right here in the shop LOL...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-1-2018*

after port side Emm overhaul (1640hrs)(nothing was wrong with it,supposed over haul any way what ever that is ) and crankshaft position sensor re-placement on both it was two hrs on the water hose at the shop then down to Wallisville,Tx Trinity River ramp at I-10 for an on the trailer in the water load test of thirty minutes at 2/4K rpm which went with out any drama.....
now ready for many actual white bass/striper shakedown trips to Lake Livingston while waiting for the wind to lay sometime late July before venturing out into the Gulf of Texas..first of which will be to Big Man/Buccaneer GA-288 arty reefs ...once again the Rude Dawg Ficht Twisted Sista's Ebony and Ivory are signed off to re-turn to service ........LOL


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks nice. Glad to hear she's ready. Was wondering how the project was going.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

TOM WEBER said:


> Looks nice. Glad to hear she's ready. Was wondering how the project was going.


If I can get my low interest Bro to install this fuel management system plus two bait well fill pumps and four fuel flow transducers that's all for now .....might be asking for to much ???...might have to do it myself like everything else.....LOL....can't wait any longer on anything so for now temporally I just novice rigged and hosed around it all to get it going .........


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Thumbs up MW ...


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

*test run*

I saw you headed south out of Dayton on Sunday. Nice looking rig. I recognized it from your rebuild pictures. Hope it does fine on many trips.

Shallow


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*7-3-2018*

just back from Lake Livingston's Beacon Bay after a 4hr / 40 mile test run around and around Pine Island in large circles .....all equipment and engines performed as they should .....now to get all the tackle and all other needed / required items ready to go...


----------

